# Ivory from old piano keys



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Folks, I've been contacted about trading some old piano keys that are aparently made from real ivory. First of all, I have no idea what I would use it for, but that wouldn't keep me from trading for it.

1) What are the legalities for this? 
2) What is the advantage of using true Ivory over imitation materials? 
3) Is it easy to work with?
4) Can it be verified to be real Ivory?

Any and all help with this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

1) Its recycled so its legal to reuse, just don't harvest any elephants or out of season walrus's. LOL
2)imitation doesn't age as real ivory does.
3) It can be machined with woodworking tools, its brittle so can break easy.
4) Real ivory will yellow when aged.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

To authenticate it I think you tickle the ivory. Or so I have heard.

Actually I have no idea. Go for it and let us know.
Steve


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

You can use the pin test to authenticate it as not synthetic. Press the tip of a red-hot pin on the surface (hidden area) and if it's plastic, it will melt the surface leaving a mark/indentation.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, it looks like I can't loose with it. And I won't have problems with any imitation limitation. If I do get it Steve, I will definitely tickle them.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd be very very careful. I was at an airport recently and they had a "trophy" cabinet of items they'd confiscated. Should you, or the person who ends up with one of your pieces ever try to cross an international border, they may have some serious trouble - is there paperwork that the ivory really *is* pre-embargo? How will that work if you've changed it to look unlike a piano key?
This web site has a little information
Oh, and the "hot pin" test will tell if the keys are plastic, but won't tell you if they're ivory or bone.


----------

